# Asparagus fern dying



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I've had 2 of these in my 55 for something close to 6 months. It recently started dropping a lot of needles, and is almost bare towards the bottom. I'm confused as the plant doesn't touch the substrate, the roots are planted well, but the actual fronds aren't constantly damp. 
It's starting to look pretty sad, so is there anything I can do to make it look better, or is it just a goner?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I believe this plant is not a 'true fern', but a member of the lily family. The Asparagus fern is native to S. Africa and probably enjoys getting a bit drier now and then. Any plant with tubers like that needs a break from the water or it will soak up too much and rot. I'd guess it's too wet (or too dry). Maybe removing it and putting it in drier substrate will help it survive if it is too wet. It may not be viv-friendly.

http://www.guide-to-houseplants.com/asparagus-fern.html


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have that fern in my 24x18x24 Exo. So far I had it close to 1year. I'd say yes it drops needles at times. The drier branches will eventually turn green again if enough light/water
Mix. It's really anal. I say only spray the stem and never the needles. It likes to be dry so I'd say water it 3 times a week or so. Hope this helps


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like root rot. They don't like too much water, need good airflow, and good drainage. 

It could also be caused from irregular water, stressing the plant. Thought that does not seem as likely.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> I believe this plant is not a 'true fern', but a member of the lily family. The Asparagus fern is native to S. Africa and probably enjoys getting a bit drier now and then. Any plant with tubers like that needs a break from the water or it will soak up too much and rot. I'd guess it's too wet (or too dry). Maybe removing it and putting it in drier substrate will help it survive if it is too wet. It may not be viv-friendly.
> 
> Care of Asparagus Fern - Asparagus densiflorus 'Sprengeri'


I think there are quite a bit of roots that arent even touching the substrate... I have it behind drift wood, and it's is raised up a lot. I do see some of the tubers growing out from behind the drift wood as well.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Steve25 said:


> I have that fern in my 24x18x24 Exo. So far I had it close to 1year. I'd say yes it drops needles at times. The drier branches will eventually turn green again if enough light/water
> Mix. It's really anal. I say only spray the stem and never the needles. It likes to be dry so I'd say water it 3 times a week or so. Hope this helps


I have started misting heavier and more often as well. I will avoid spraying it for a while and see how it does. Thanks


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Sounds like root rot. They don't like too much water, need good airflow, and good drainage.
> 
> It could also be caused from irregular water, stressing the plant. Thought that does not seem as likely.


I thought root rot at first too, but this plant confuses me! 

I'll let it alone in the viv for a while and see how it does, if it starts to look even worse I'll pull it and let the lemon button ferns take over!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I have one in a viv and it's never done really well. It slowly died back (dropping needles everywhere) for a long time, but recently has been greening up again. I haven't changed anything about the lights/misting so it will be interesting to see what it eventually decides to do.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going back and forth between keeping it in and taking it out!
I don't like plants that don't look full and lush inthe viv LOL.
It's got tons of new growth shooting out the top, just the fullness of the plants are no where near what they were. Maybe I'm too picky


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It could also be due to lack of light. These guys needs a surprising amount of light, especially since most specimens sold have been grown in high light environments.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine always shows new green growth on the top while the very bottom don't get much light and therefore are more brown.. Overall I'm pleased with the look of it. They do need alot of light and water. Kinda finicky


----------

